
Skype: We Have Not Been Banned in China - azazo
http://mashable.com/2010/12/30/china-skype-ban/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
felipe
I live in China and use Skype often: Skype-to-skype calls work no problem, but
Skype-to-phone calls are indeed blocked. Skype-to-phone calls work on the
first second or so, and then the call sounds like "scrambled" (for a lack of
better word to describe), very noisy so you cannot hear the other side. I make
Skype-to-phone calls using a VPN, which works just fine.

You can make Skype-to-phone calls with Tom-Skype (the Chinese Skype partner),
but you need to buy credits through their system.

------
steve-howard
If the People's Daily is an official government newspaper, how is the ban
"rumored"?

------
aneth
In case anyone was wondering, Ebay's partnership with Tom-Skype is simply to
give the Chinese government a back door through Skype's security. If you are
using Skype in China, DO NOT use Tom-Skype. Find a way to get the real thing.

An old blog post of mine:

[http://blog.stacktrace.com/2008/10/02/chinese-monitor-tom-
sk...](http://blog.stacktrace.com/2008/10/02/chinese-monitor-tom-skype-chat/)

